# Sigma 16mm f/1.4 DN DC Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2018)

Just wanted to share linkage from my most recent review – the Sigma 16mm f/1.4 DN lens. If you have Sony E-mount (APS-C) or M43, this is a pretty compelling lens.

Text Review: http://bit.ly/sig16DN
Video Review: http://bit.ly/16mmDNyt
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/16mmCimage

Nice build, nice optics, nice autofocus. Not perfect, but very compelling. I bought one myself.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2018)

A few shots from it:



Portlandia (Sigma 16mm f/1.4 DN) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



The Lesser Light by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

The weather here has been pretty abysmal, so my shooting opportunities haven't allowed the lens to shine to its greatest potential yet.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2018)

P.S. Coma performance is pretty much standard Sigma. At f/1.4 expect some wings and stretching on star towards the edges of the frame. Stopped down there's some improvement.

P.S.S. Having to do manual focus focus by wire to properly focus on stars is a pain!


----------

